# How would you run this....



## Saywhat (Mar 3, 2010)

http://failblog.org/2010/03/02/golfing-fail-3/#comments

saw it on Today's failblog.... cactus... wtf?!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 3, 2010)

*Obvious photoshopped. Wasted my time.*

I would open the photo in MS Photoeditor as a BMP file, try to google the original photo, and use PAINT along wioth Photoeditor to judiciously remove the cactii and replace with healthy tissue, clothes and background. Then I would proint it, scan it, and repost it so the pixel mismatches would not show.

Or just paste in a big jackalope to eat the cactus off.


----------



## medichopeful (Mar 3, 2010)

Tell him to stop, drop, and roll!  h34r:

No but in all seriousness, I'd ask medical control if it was safe to remove a few in order to transport.  If they say to go for it, maintain ABCs, give oxygen (if he wanted it), carefully remove the cacti (I'm assuming that's what they are), and bandage any wounds after they've been removed.  I'd probably only remove enough to make transportation possible.  Treat for shock, etc.  If he wanted pain relief, I'd request ALS.  I'd seriously consider calling ALS anyway regardless (that's just me.  I think everybody deserves an ALS workup).

If they (MedCon) said to leave them in (I can't imagine they would, as it would make transport virtually impossible), if he wasn't covered on the right side, transport him in the right lateral recumbent position (or a position of comfort, whatever that may be) after assuring ABCs, applying oxygen, etc.  I'd apply bandages to hold the cacti in place.

If he was covered on the right side, and MedCon ordered me to leave them in (I can't imagine they would, but let's just play along for kicks and giggles), I would just create a bed of pillows so that as few of the cacti have pressure on them as possible.  Again, this and the last transport decision would ONLY be if MedCon ordered me not to remove them.  I don't have a lot of experience, but I don't really see that happening if it impedes transport.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 3, 2010)

*I've seen and been bitten by those "jumping cactii" before*

AKA "Teddybear Cholla's" or some such, when ripe the segments can detach readily and the spines not only have fine serrations to make em stick in good, they have dirt and sometimes a mild irritant on them. They don't jump, but you don't feel 'em detach from the plant.

Why don't some of our desert people look up their protocols?
If I was writing a protocol, I'd say 75 mg IM benedryl for an adult, gently remove segments with pliers without cutting any spines short, spray or drench reamaining spines and wounds with betadine, have pt sit or lie in least painful but safe position and transport. Tetanus tox IM if not allegic. RTC PRN S/S infection. Maybe 800mg Motrin or 500mg Naprosyn PO Q 6 hr prn pain, and a shot of Nyquil (benedryl and alcohol) to sleep.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 4, 2010)

I love the look on the three medics' faces.  "Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?"


----------



## emtech419 (Mar 20, 2010)

I like the photoshop option


----------

